# Stratton 12/25/2015



## WoodCore (Dec 25, 2015)

Despite the 70 degree weather on xmas eve the skiing was pretty decent today. Yes the terrain is limited but the light crowds and sunny skies made for a very pleasurable morning of turns. 

Three routes open in the URSA pod (black bear, polar bear and North American) and a route connecting to the bottom. Main trails have decent base but some of the base area and lower mountain are a bit thin. They were actually using a farm tractor to bucket snow to some of the thin areas down low. 

Big piles of snow on Tamarack are waiting to be pushed out and groomed soon. 










Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice! Merry Christmas to you, Cara and Jack!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice TR! Looks like a bit of melt since last weekend. Bring on the snow forecast for Monday into Tuesday...and cold weather tomorrow night!


----------



## ss20 (Dec 24, 2016)

My favorite Christmas present- the fact that this is not a trip report from this year!!!


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 24, 2016)

ss20 said:


> My favorite Christmas present- the fact that this is not a trip report from this year!!!



Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## St. Jerry (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeezus, looks horrible


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 25, 2016)

Good God, man! Scared me for a minute!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 25, 2016)

I remember those pics from last season.

I've got about a dozen days in at Hunter so far this season and last year they were not even open yet. Opened 12/26.


----------



## slatham (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow whatever bumps in the weather road we've had and will have, it sure isn't last year!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 26, 2016)

What a difference a year makes. Opening weekend this year looked better than Christmas last year.


----------

